# Starting Sequencing



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Savvy is starting sequencing 
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150667822930850&saved


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LOVED IT! Well done to the both of you and keep with the videos!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks! He's a good boy and really loves agility. I'm bringing hubby to class with me this week and maybe I can get more videos of what we work on


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this thread. Lookin' good!
[EDIT]- Are you teaching a "jump up into my arms" at the end?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

wildo said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread. Lookin' good!
> [EDIT]- Are you teaching a "jump up into my arms" at the end?


 Thanks!

I'm wasn't specifically training it but he often does it and it's fun, so I think it will become part of the routine. This time though, he dropped his treat as he went to jump so got distracted. He doesn't always swallow them when he picked them up because it's too fun to keep running LOL


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

NICE ! What is the harness you are using?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> NICE ! What is the harness you are using?


 Thanks!

It's one of those "As Seen On TV" mesh harnesses. I picked up a couple over the summer at Walgreen's for $5! It makes a good sport harness, although i wish it came in other colors. Oh well, for $5 I guess I can't be too picky LOL

This is the harness that it is: https://www.asseenontv.com/comfy-control-harness/detail.php?p=300100


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, Skyrah pup pulls to go do this & that. Love her drive, but hate to use a training collar on her, but geez, we need some control. I have been using for now a leather choke. Hated using the Gentle Leader on her durning class. She still pulls a bit on choke, hate that.  Was not sure what to try. I have never used a harness for fear of them pulling more.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know I was supposed to use a harness on my pups for the first year or so because we WANTED the excitment and dragging of us around the equipment. 

Have to say that's harder when they are bigger and stronger. Truthfully, I kind of went from the harness to off leash entirely when out with the equipment. Both Glory and Bretta will stay near me if I have a fist full of treats or am dragging them around by the tug toy. 



The collar leash thing was just STRESSING ME OUT!


----------

